

What we've learned about hiring - metalab
http://blog.metalabdesign.com/post/1685538816/so-youre-hiring#disqus_thread

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why have you linked to the comments instead of the article? Here's the direct
link to the item itself:

[http://blog.metalabdesign.com/post/1685538816/so-youre-
hirin...](http://blog.metalabdesign.com/post/1685538816/so-youre-hiring)

